# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ماهي آلية الاحلال في المريخ ؟

## musab aljak

*ماهي الآلية التي تستند عليها ادارة المريخ في عملية الشطب ؟
سجل المريخ حتي هذه اللحظة ميبينزا - مجدي امبدة - امير كمال وهم لاعبي ارتكاز
وفيصل موسي صانع العاب
وضفر في متوسط الدفاع
وعبد الرحمن كرنقو في خانة الطرف الايمن
وكل هذه التسجيلات كانت حسب حاجة الفريق

*

----------


## musab aljak

*استغني المريخ عن خدمات كل من طمبل - وهنو - ومحمد مقدم وهم من لاعبي الهجوم
وعبد الكريم الدافي لاعب الوسط الايسر
وعاصم عابدين لاعب الطرف الايسر
وفي الانباء مغادرة كل من سفاري ووارغو لكشوفات الفريق مؤقتا بالاعارة

*

----------


## musab aljak

*من ماسبق يتضح لنا ان اغلب المغادرين لكشوفات الفريق الاحمر هم من لاعبي خط الهجوم ..
واغلب الداخلين الي الكشف الاحمر هم من لاعبي الارتكاز ..
ليتقلص عدد مهاجمي الفريق من سته الي ثلاثة ..
ويتضاعف عدد لاعبي الارتكاز من ثلاثة الي سته ..
مع وجود نجم الدين الذي يجيد اللعب في الارتكاز ..
وكذلك قلق ..
عليه نجد ان التسجيلات الحمراء قد اهملت الشق الهجومي ..
وركزت علي محاور الارتكاز والدفاع ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الشي اللافت في عملية الشطب في هذا الموسم ان اللاعبين الذين غادرو كشف المريخ كان يشارك اغلبهم بصفة متقطعة ..
مثال لذلك هنو وعاصم عابدين والدافي الذي اجاد في اخر مباريتين له ..
وكان محمد مقدم الكرت الرابح للمدرب البدري ..
الذي يستخدمه كورقة الجوكر في الخانات التي كانت تعاني  من خلل في اغلب المباريات ..
حيث لعب مقدم في خانة الطرف الايمن والايسر والارتكاز والوسط المتقدم ..
وهو المهاجم الصريح الذي لم يلعب في خانته الاساسية الا ربع ساعة ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*لعب محمد مقدم في خانة الارتكاز في وجود سعيد السعودي المتخصص في هذه الخانة ..
وكانت مشاركات مقدم في الموسم المنقضي اكثر من مشاركات السعودي ..
ولعب عاصم عابدين اكثر من موسي الزومة في هذا الموسم ..
لتاتي رياح التسجيلات وتعصف بالمشاركين وتترك من لايشاركون ويكتفون بالفرجة من دكة البدلا ..
حتي هنو فقد كان افضل من كلتشي في اغلب المباريات ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*اما كان الاحري بادارة المريخ اعارة السعودي الي احدي اندية الممتاز والابقاء علي محمد مقدم او هنو ..
بدل من الاعتماد علي ثلاثة لاعبين في خط الوسط اصيب منهم واحد وهو ساكواها ..
ويحتمل ان نبدا الموسم بماهجمين وهم اديكو وكلتشي بعد اصابة ساكواها مع منتخب بلاده ..
اما كان الاحري بادارة المريخ اعارة راجي ومحمد كمال المصابين او اخلا خانتهم لترك فرصة لمن يشاركون مع الفريق ..

*

----------


## loayhassan

*تحليل ممتاز يا مصعب ...
رغم الجودة النوعية في التسجيلات الا أن العشوائية لا تزال ديدننا في كل عام ...
العام الماضي كان السبب الأساسي لخروجنا غياب المهاجمين عن مباراتي بترو اتليتيكو 
أخشي أن نعاني من نفس المعضلة هذا العام ..
خاصة اذا لازمنا سوء الطالع بالاصابات والايقاف وربك يستر أهو ساكواها أصيب ...
غايتو نقول ربنا يهدي الأدارة تنظر في النقص الواضح في الهجوم في ما تبقي من أيام التسجيلات  ..
تقبل تحياتي 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله صدقت يامصعب امنا الدفاع والوسط واهملنا الهجوم 
نتمني ان تكون اصابة ساكواها غير طويله
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*لك التحية عزيزي لؤي علي مرورك الانيق . .
ونتمني من ادارة المريخ ان تفطن الي قلة المهاجمين وتحاول دعم خط الهجوم ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*حتي وان كانت اصابة ساكواها غير طويلة يمكن ان يصاب اثنين من مهاجمي الفريق معا وقد تكون امامنا مباراة قوية في الممتاز او دوري الابطال ..
هل نبحث الي خيار التوليف عند اذن ؟

*

----------


## جدو المحسي

*​تحليل منطقي يا مصعب..اذا كان البدري يستعين بمحمد مقدم وقلق في المحور 
في وجود "تعيس التعوسي" فلماذا لا يتم شطبه؟؟؟
واذا كان سعيد يستحق البقاء لماذا ضم المريخ 3 لاعبين في وظيفته
ليرتفع عدد لاعبي المحور في المريخ الي 7؟؟
افتـــــــــــــــــــونا يا عااااااااااااااااااااالم :icon15:
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تحليل اكثر من رائع  العزيز مصعب الجاك ...

المتابع لتفاصيل مباريات المريخ
والقارئ لتحليلك
يتبين له جلياً أن المنهج العلمى يغيب عن عملية الإحلال فى المريخ
مما يدق ناقوس الخطر فى مستقبل الفريق
فقد تظهر هذه النواقص فى مقبل الايام
مما يستدعى توليف الخانات إلى  فترة التسجيلات التكميلية
ليتم مرة اخرى إعادة من تم شطبهم إو إعادة نفس الوظائف
وبالتالى شطب آخرون
وهكذا

وهكذا
سندور فى دومات ودومات من فى نفس الحلقة المفرغة فى تضيع الاموال فى عمليتى الإحلال والإبدال وكذلك عدم إستقرار الفريق لسنوات و سنوات ...
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*ما بتفق معاك الهجوم ما ناقص ممكن العجب وكرنقو يلعب مهاجمين ذي ما قلته  تجم الدين ممكن ارتكاز اما تحليلك في مقدم انا اتفق معاك الاولى اعارة سعيد  لكن في هنو لا اتفق معاك هنو مستواه لا يلعبوا في المريخ وخلينا من انو  جاب قون في الهلال
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*لك التحية مصعب . الجانب الهجومي اهمل تماما . ولجنة التسجيلات لكي تضمن اسمتراريتها دخلت دخول الخائف المزهول لغرفة التسجيلات . وعملت بطريقة الخطف دون التفكير . رغم نجاح التسجيلات الا ان عدم توظيف الخانات توظيف صحيح وتوزريعها حسب الحوجة . وايضا الشطب . اهمل الجانب الهجومي . وشطب كذا مهاجم . لكن نحن لا نعلم ما ذا يجول بخاطر المدرب الجديد ريكاردو . ولا نعرف ماذا يريد ؟؟ وله الراي الاول والاخير . 

اخيرا تسلم مصعب ودمت زخرا 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*فى رايى المتواضع ان نوعية اللاعبين الداخلين  للكشف هذا الموسم ممتازيين ولكن الخارجين من الكشف ظلموا لانهم كانوا الاجدر بالبقاء بدلا من المصابين واصحابى المردود الضعيف لذا فالقول ان الترضيات والمجاملات كانت حاضره هذا الموسم فهو عين الحقيقة ولكن الى متى يا من تتخذون القرارت ولماذا عدم التركيز فى مصلحة الكيان؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جدو المحسي
					

​تحليل منطقي يا مصعب..اذا كان البدري يستعين بمحمد مقدم وقلق في المحور 
في وجود "تعيس التعوسي" فلماذا لا يتم شطبه؟؟؟
واذا كان سعيد يستحق البقاء لماذا ضم المريخ 3 لاعبين في وظيفته
ليرتفع عدد لاعبي المحور في المريخ الي 7؟؟
افتـــــــــــــــــــونا يا عااااااااااااااااااااالم :icon15:



نعم السعودي لا يستحق البقاء بالكشف الاحمر ..
وكان بالاحرى ترك محمد مقدم لانه افضل منه ..
مع خالص مودتى ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

تحليل اكثر من رائع  العزيز مصعب الجاك ...

المتابع لتفاصيل مباريات المريخ
والقارئ لتحليلك
يتبين له جلياً أن المنهج العلمى يغيب عن عملية الإحلال فى المريخ
مما يدق ناقوس الخطر فى مستقبل الفريق
فقد تظهر هذه النواقص فى مقبل الايام
مما يستدعى توليف الخانات إلى  فترة التسجيلات التكميلية
ليتم مرة اخرى إعادة من تم شطبهم إو إعادة نفس الوظائف
وبالتالى شطب آخرون
وهكذا

وهكذا
سندور فى دومات ودومات من فى نفس الحلقة المفرغة فى تضيع الاموال فى عمليتى الإحلال والإبدال وكذلك عدم إستقرار الفريق لسنوات و سنوات ...



النواقص ظهرت بالفعل باصابة ساكواها مع منتخب بلاده ..
والان لايوجد بالكشف سوى مهاجمين فقط ..
وهم ايضا عرضة للاصابات ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستيفن وورغو
					

ما بتفق معاك الهجوم ما ناقص ممكن العجب وكرنقو يلعب مهاجمين ذي ما قلته  تجم الدين ممكن ارتكاز اما تحليلك في مقدم انا اتفق معاك الاولى اعارة سعيد  لكن في هنو لا اتفق معاك هنو مستواه لا يلعبوا في المريخ وخلينا من انو  جاب قون في الهلال




يا ستيفن العجب ليس بالعجب بتاع زمان ..
وكرنقو ما لاعب متخصص فى خط الهجوم ..
يعنى حنولف ..
طيب نحن عندنا مهاجمين متخصصين نشطبهم عشان نولف ..
ولا نشطب لعيبة قاعدين فى الكشف زيادة عدد ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

لك التحية مصعب . الجانب الهجومي اهمل تماما . ولجنة التسجيلات لكي تضمن اسمتراريتها دخلت دخول الخائف المزهول لغرفة التسجيلات . وعملت بطريقة الخطف دون التفكير . رغم نجاح التسجيلات الا ان عدم توظيف الخانات توظيف صحيح وتوزريعها حسب الحوجة . وايضا الشطب . اهمل الجانب الهجومي . وشطب كذا مهاجم . لكن نحن لا نعلم ما ذا يجول بخاطر المدرب الجديد ريكاردو . ولا نعرف ماذا يريد ؟؟ وله الراي الاول والاخير . 

اخيرا تسلم مصعب ودمت زخرا 




دائما ما نسجل فى خانة على حساب الخانات الخرى ..
نزحم بعض الخانات بكمية كبيرة من اللعيبة على حساب خانات اخرى ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

فى رايى المتواضع ان نوعية اللاعبين الداخلين  للكشف هذا الموسم ممتازيين ولكن الخارجين من الكشف ظلموا لانهم كانوا الاجدر بالبقاء بدلا من المصابين واصحابى المردود الضعيف لذا فالقول ان الترضيات والمجاملات كانت حاضره هذا الموسم فهو عين الحقيقة ولكن الى متى يا من تتخذون القرارت ولماذا عدم التركيز فى مصلحة الكيان؟؟؟؟؟؟



الترضيات والمجاملات هى المرجعة المريخ لى وراء ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الترضيات والمجاملات هى المرجعة المريخ لى وراء ..



تنظيراتكم دي هي المرجعة المريخ لي ورا .. :001555:

والله يا مصعب قلت الحقيقة (بث) البسمع الكلام ده منو ..؟؟ 

سعيد وفيصل وسفاري و محمد كمال ديل البقعدهم لحدي الان شنو .؟؟؟ 

المريخ ده بقي ورثة ونحنا ما عارفين ..؟؟!! 

لا للمجاملات ونعم لشطب سعيد ..
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

تنظيراتكم دي هي المرجعة المريخ لي ورا .. :001555:



:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					


والله يا مصعب قلت الحقيقة (بث) البسمع الكلام ده منو ..؟؟ 

سعيد وفيصل وسفاري و محمد كمال ديل البقعدهم لحدي الان شنو .؟؟؟ 

المريخ ده بقي ورثة ونحنا ما عارفين ..؟؟!! 

لا للمجاملات ونعم لشطب سعيد ..




الظاهر عندهم فيهو نص ..
*

----------


## عز الدين

*:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv

سفارى  والعجب ديل قاعدين لي شنو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الظاهر عندهم فيهو نص ..



طيب اللي يقسمو لينا الباقي
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*تحليل دقيق وواقعى 
ولكن لا تنسى 
اننا قد افتقدنا هيمنتنا على الوسط 
بسبب غياب 
لاعب الارتكاز وصانع الالعب المتخصص
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*وسط الفريق 
هو القلب النابض
فاذا سيطرت عليه سيطرت على مجريات اللعب
وتحكمت فى الكرة
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*يمكن الاستفادة من الملك فيصل العجب كمهاجم 
وكذلك عبد الرحمن كرونقو
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*وانا مع تسجيل لاعب مهاجم محترف اجنبى 
وكذلك حارس مرمى اجنبى 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*كلتشى لن يفيد الفريق
فهو لم يعد الى نصف مستواه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

كلتشى لن يفيد الفريق
فهو لم يعد الى نصف مستواه










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

يمكن الاستفادة من الملك فيصل العجب كمهاجم 
وكذلك عبد الرحمن كرونقو




فيصل عجب لم يعد هو فيصل عجب الذى نعرفه ..
وكرنقو ليس متخصص فى الهجوم واذا لعب فى هذه الخانة يكون بالتوليف ..
لماذا نقوم بتوليف لعيبة فى خانات لم يتعودو عليها ومازالت فترة التسجيلات مفتوحة يمكننا ان نسجل فيها لعيبة متخصصين ..
اما كلتشى فرغم هبوط مستواهو فهو افضل من العجب ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv

سفارى  والعجب ديل قاعدين لي شنو؟؟؟؟



:1251:

*

----------

